# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  D´Lite

## Daniel

Nombre: 

Se pude comprar en: www.tiendamagia.com (y en otras, pero no recuerdo)

Precio: 9.99 (necesitaras 2 para hacer la rutina completa con cambio de mano)

Creador: Ni idea!

Examinable: Al ser FP ya sabeis

Dificultad: Muy fácil! sólo hay que sincronizar las manos

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 7. Bueno. Vale la pena comprarlo pero tiene algunos inconvenientes. 


Efecto Luz en la punta de los dedos

Comentarios Bueno, el inconveniente que yo le veo, es el mismo que le veo a todos los FP, el color, nunca es exacto al de nuestra piel, por eso la luz y la distancia creo que hay que controlarlos bien, pero aparte de eso, crea un efecto muy bonito. Quieres atraer la atención del público (por ejemplo para empezar) pues este es un buen juego para ello.

----------


## Neither

D´lite yo lo veo mas para una magia impromptu, algo espont,aneo o en su defecto montar una buena rutina en escena. Creo que es un efecto muy bueno, muy bonito y muy fácil, pero también creo que hay que ensallarlo bastante para llegar a crear un efecto bueno.

Un Abrazo

----------


## Daniel

Si eso esta claro, hay que coordinar muy bien las manos para que quede bien, en Penguin Magic te puedes bajar un video con una rutina muy guapa!

----------


## RaDiX

Efectivamente, el d´lite es un buen "juego", lo unico que se necesita es como bien han dixo, es un "buen juego de manos", es decir tener una buena rutina con movimientos sincronizados. la unica pega que tengo que aportar, es que el tamaño, si no t va bien, a veces t encuentras con que la luz no se separa de tus manos (no se si me explico, pero no quiero decir muxo mas por si acaso).....

Un Saludo

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Por lo del color del fp pues sepodria apagar la luz un poco (que haya claridad pero que este un poco oscuro); asi ese "problema" ya no existiria.

Lo digo porque vi a un joven mago (en el pc) haciendo una rutina de movimientos en una sala de goimnasia con las luces algo apagadas y le quedo muy bien combinando los movimientos con la musica.

----------


## pepepotero

Saludos,

hace tiempo que fabriqué un D'lite (yo lo llamé ET) con un FP y algo de otros conocimientos...  No he visto el de tiendademagia, pero será mucho más práctico que el que yo hice je je je.

Hay que coordinar muy bien los movimientos para que el efecto quede bien. Al realizarlo con poca luz la carga y la descarga suele ser facil.

Despues de ver algunos videos con efectos, me arrepiento de no haber fabricado 2. 

Como era y soy más de cartomagia, se lo regalé a un amigo que lo realizaba con más gracia que yo.

Un saludo

----------


## thomas

Yo lo tengo desde hace tiempo, no lo he hecho con público porque no tengo el final adecuado ( me refiero al pañuelo con luces) , pero pienso que debe haber alguien que alguna vez haya pensado en otro final.

 Que me sugereis ?

----------


## RaDiX

> Yo lo tengo desde hace tiempo, no lo he hecho con público porque no tengo el final adecuado ( me refiero al pañuelo con luces) , pero pienso que debe haber alguien que alguna vez haya pensado en otro final.
> 
>  Que me sugereis ?


Hola. Prueba a tirar la luz a un vaso de refresco, y tragarte el contenido, incluida la luz. Es muy buen final.

----------


## thomas

Gracias  , pero ¿No es un poco fuerte? el hecho de bebertelo.

 me referia a otro final más visual , más impactante , más magico.

----------


## RaDiX

> Gracias  , pero ¿No es un poco fuerte? el hecho de bebertelo.
> 
>  me referia a otro final más visual , más impactante , más magico.


Jeje. Quizas me exprese mal.

Te mando un privado, porque x aqui no puedo explicartelo.

----------


## thomas

Leyendo el efecto , ya me parece muy bueno y sorprendente para el publico.

  Tomo buena nota y a partir de ahora a beber la bebida más refrescante Délite

----------


## joaquin

El juego al que se refieren, ¿es el mismo que se describe en este link?
http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ls&itemId=1153
Saludos

----------


## joaquin

¿Y hay que usar dos para por ejemplo, pasar la luz de una oreja  a otra, o tragarla y luego sacarla de otro lado?

----------


## Angel_cadiz

si, para casi todos los efectos (o por lo menos los mas bonitos) tienes q utilizar dos. el creador es roger mayfarth, su nombre artistico es Rocco. x cierto, si alguien sabe de videos o lo q sea de el q me mande un mensaje, llevo tiempo buscandolo pero al llamarse rocco pues encuentro de todo menos magia  :shock:

----------


## joaquin

Gracias por las respuestas. Otra pregunta: ¿se utiliza alguna clase de bateria o pila?

----------


## joaquin

Preguntaba si es el mismo porque dice "dedos luminosos económicos", y cómo dice económicos pensé que se trataba de una luz más pequeña o algo así.
Saludos

----------


## hechicero

Por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda, el mismo efecto es comercializado por el mago español Juan Mayoral en todas sus variantes de dedo, boca, oreja...
Parece que hay un conflicto en cuanto a la autoría real del mismo y tanto Rocco como Juan se atribuyen la idea. En cuanto a la calidad de fabricación es muy parecida la de ambos, así que cada uno que se decante por el modelo que prefiera.

----------


## kike

vi el efecto presentado pro la magic session en almussafes... fue precioso... con musica relajante y movimientos muy fluidos y muy buenos. Estoy pensando en compramelo para hacer magia en pubs etc... 

Va con pilas? algun tipo de bateria? dura muxo?

si eso, mandadme un privado. gracias

----------


## Ella

yo me compre el d'lite hace unos años en callao, un chico ambulante lo vende...compre 2, uno para mi y otro para mi hermano, a la semana se rompio uno y el otro a la siguiente pero ayer lo repare y la pila aun funciona.
besos

----------


## Ella

ah, al menos el mio (a lo mejor porque es algo cutre) en luz del dia no se ve practicamente la luz..ha de hacerse en un sitio algo mas obscuro, yo por ejemplo lo hacia en el lababo :P.
besos
ah, si te pones un silvato o algo asi en la boca y lo cordinas con los movimientos de la lucesita mola un monton....el que me lo vendio se ponia ...no se como se llama, es lo que llevan los muñecos inchables que hacen ruido, como un pito pequeñito de sonido comico
besos

----------


## kike

> , si te pones...en la boca ...lo que llevan los muñecos inchables que hacen ruido, como un pito pequeñito
> besos


 :shock: 
tonces la pila se peude cambiar no??
es una pila de boton?

----------


## Mago Habibi

A mi no me procupa el color del d´lite. De hecho se realiza con luz tenue.

Por cierto, yo siempre comienzo mi rutina cogiendo la luz roja de un TV en situación de sand-by.  8-)

----------


## Angel_cadiz

anda, yo tb!!!!  :D

----------


## lop1

Lo encuentro genial éste comienzo  :D yo muchas veces tengo problemas de cómo empezar

----------


## ernes y pico

oye los d'lite que son realmente alucinantes son los que cambian de color , aunque si vas a hacer una magia mas clásica te recomiendo el rojo , pero bueno eso ya a gusto de cada uno ......... jejejejeje  :twisted:

----------


## Karlim Karras

todos lo dlite tienen pilas

----------


## jmg

joaquie esta claro que la luz no funciona sola lleva una pila de boton

----------


## gaga

Una cosa tener cuidado si usais ese efecto porque el otro dia puse un video que viene en tiendamagia para ver si me lo compraba y estaba mi hermano pequeño y vio el efecto que efectivamente es como el dijo, porque decia que este efecto el lo habia visto en una tienda de juguetes, por eso os aviso.

----------


## Magic Kay

*Alguien conoce algún sitio donde ver alguna rutina con el D'Lite? He visto a la gente hacer virguerías pero me gustaría prepararlas viendo a magos que lo ejecuten verdaderamente bien.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe dónde se puede conseguir el pañuelo con la las luces representando una carta? Y ya puestos, cuánto vale más o menos... :-D Muchas gracias!!!!!

Tengo dos azules y dos rojos y lo hago con mi hijo. Cada uno coge uno y nos vamos lanzando la luz, la tiramos a la oreja, la sacamos de la boca, la metemos en la nariz, la lanzamos detrás de un mueble, la recogemos... Estamos dos o tres minutos jugando con las luces hasta que yo me trago la roja y él la azul...

*

----------


## galmer

Os recomiendo que si vais a hacer una rutina con el Dlite os compreis tb el Dlite morph, con luces qe van cambiando de color. 
Da mucho juego sacar a alguien del público, hacer que se trague la luz roja (aprovechar para cambiar de Dlite rojo a l morph)y despues "extraerla por otro sitio". 
Al extraerla la luz ha mutado porque ha pasado por determinadas zonas, el estómago, el intestino y otros sitios... y por eso se queda de colores (morada, verde, azul...). 
Tb de final la puedes lanzar a una bola de malabares luminosa, o a un mechero de estos de haz luminoso tipo led...

----------

